# Polder Meat thermomenter error code?



## commonreality (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I recently bought a Polder dual probe meat thermometer..

It has worked flawlessly thus far, but today I tried to use it and got a code on the LCD screen.

I kept getting either a LL or HH code.

I have no idea what this code means and I have looked everywhere.. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2012)

Try changing batteries , if that doesn't work, send the Co. a little letter and ask if it is warranted.May get a new one???


----------

